# Investment clubs (TICN)



## 2lakeside (24 Feb 2005)

Investment clubs are not a new phenomena but I am wondering has anybody out there heard of an club called TCIN (the investment club network). Its an Irish based club which is now seeking to expand in Munster area.

I am aware of risks etc re equities but I am specifically looking for info from anybody who has been, or is a member of TICN. 

I have heard all the marketing hype but you like to get info from someone who has experienced first hand.

Lakeside


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2005)

See these links:
<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li></li><li></li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->


----------



## 2lakeside (25 Feb 2005)

Thanks Clubman

I did use the "search engine" to find past references to TCIN but with no sucess. The links you provided have answered (or maybe not ) my question.

Lakeside


----------



## ClubMan (25 Feb 2005)

It's not just you - the search facilities are still crap on _ezBoard/AAM_ at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## ninsaga (25 Feb 2005)

Here they are TICN

_<Potentially libellous comment removed by ClubMan>_ ..the cost of the courses ar quit expensive... go to one of their meetings & check it out..

ninsaga


----------

